# Snow Tires



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Do you guys run a special plow tire in the winter and a different set during the rest of the year or do you just get an all weather tire.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

no


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Dedicated snow tires and some tires chains in the truck just in case....

When they get too worn, use them as summer tires and buy new snow tires.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Rebel


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> no


Copycat


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Copycat


I didnt copy, he used a capital n


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy, none of you could answer a simple question. Here @Rubber City Landscaping, this should help you.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/the-tire-discussion.175895
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/replacement-tires.175037
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tire-recommendations.174589
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-snow-tires.173474
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/general-grabber-arctic-lt.172966
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/tires-with-great-traction.172546
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/whats-the-best-tire-for-plowing.171498
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-all-season-tire-for-plowing.172273https://www.plowsite.com/threads/another-plow-tire-question.170878
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dedicated-snow-tires-or-a-good-all-terrain.170012/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.112626/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/who-runs-snow-tires-in-winter-months.164758/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.7498/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-snow-tires.85473/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dually-snow-tires.115317/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/which-snow-tires-for-plowing.150818/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires.9648/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plow-truck-tires.156120/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires-for-plowing.124353/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/tires-heavy-lug-or-snow.137264/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires-for-plowing-traction.165108/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/truck-snow-tire-questions.138948/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/need-help-picking-snow-tires-what-are-the-best.160709/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/another-plow-tire-question.170878/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f250-snow-tire-chain-recommendations.166104/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires.141315/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-snow-tires-for-3-4-ton-rams.159472/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/studded-tires-worth-it-or-not-legal-or-not.78587/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.151041/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-winter-tire.96546/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.1268/

(Portions of this list (c) 2018 @BossPlow2010 )


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No, Firestone all weather.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Boy, none of you could answer a simple question. Here @Rubber City Landscaping, this should help you.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/the-tire-discussion.175895
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/replacement-tires.175037
> ...


Question was answered, train not derailed, yet.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Ditto


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’m testing mine right now to see if you can leave them on all year and still work in the snow. 

I’ll report back.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I answered the question


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm looking at Goodyear Goodyear duratac


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm looking at Goodyear Goodyear duratac


What are you seeing?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm shopping they have the better reviews


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm shopping they have the better reviews


I've been running Duratracs for aboot 10yrs on several SD Fords and will continue to run them. You need to be diligent in rotating them, around 20-25k miles they start to get noisy, I get aboot 35k oot of them (I don't run tires to the "wear bars"), snow/ice performance guest (with studs awesome), wet roads great, sand great, rocks great, mud very good, dry roads great


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think there better then the KO2


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I think there better then the KO2


OK


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Blizzak in winter other tires in summer


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well i need new tires i don't wanna buy 2 sets


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I think there better then the KO2


Why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why?


Cuz


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cuz


 cuz why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> cuz why?


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> well i need new tires i don't wanna buy 2 sets


You should, different process in making in making the rubber for tires, winter tires have a softer rubber which is why you shouldn't use them in temps over 50°


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> well i need new tires i don't wanna buy 2 sets


Just get some good aggressive all seasons. I've had good luck with hankook dynapros. I've also had coopers that were good. There's a bunch of threads on tires.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> There's a bunch of threads on tires.


Where? Can you provide links?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

A good all season tire should work okay if your truck is ballast down correctly. If your ballast down correctly you don't need a super aggressive tire. I plowed with tires close to the bar.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Where? Can you provide links?


Next, you'll want a video. 
Sounds like a good project for a counter jockey.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> A good all season tire should work okay if your truck is ballast down correctly. If your ballast down correctly you don't need a super aggressive tire. I plowed with tires close to the bar.


Sounds like your ideal plowing site.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like your ideal plowing site.


 Well if you got issues on your sites maybe you need some chains or your hitting it to late. Why spend all this time on tire koolaid? Some like Furds, some like Mopar and GM. Good name tire there is 6 in one and a 1/2 dozen in the other.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Just get some good aggressive all seasons. I've had good luck with hankook dynapros. I've also had coopers that were good.






PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm looking at Goodyear Goodyear duratac





PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm shopping they have the better reviews





PLOWMAN45 said:


> I think there better then the KO2


He has already made up his mind...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I guess I should just stick to running my hankooks close to the bars then.
> 
> He has already made up his mind...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> He has already made up his mind...


That's Ok - he wasn't the original poster anyway.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

YeS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone try these?

https://www.falkentire.com/tires/light-truck-suv-cuv-tires/wildpeaka/t3w-tire


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone try these?
> 
> https://www.falkentire.com/tires/light-truck-suv-cuv-tires/wildpeaka/t3w-tire


I think falken and others are made by the same company. 
That tread looks a lot like my hankook dynapro AT2.
They are good all around tires, not noisy and are satisfactory in snow. 60K warranty too. Looks like 55K on the falken.
I paid $185 each for 265/70 r17 load range E installed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone tried these?

https://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire/bf-goodrich/all-terrain-t-a-ko2


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone try these?
> 
> https://www.falkentire.com/tires/light-truck-suv-cuv-tires/wildpeaka/t3w-tire


YeS, they are great for self cleaning, they are mtd on steelies and are my winter tires. 285-75r16.
Not very noisy and are round.
Been down the Blizzak road and in theory they were good but in my life didn't show me poop!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> anyone tried these?
> 
> https://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire/bf-goodrich/all-terrain-t-a-ko2


Yes. On a few different trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TwiceStroked said:


> are round.


Whew...I thought someone would say they were square.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> anyone tried these?
> 
> https://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire/bf-goodrich/all-terrain-t-a-ko2


I did and will never again


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> I did and will never again


I heard Duratracs are better


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I heard Duratracs are better


What..... oops he's on second......
They have been my go to tyre since 08' when GY stopped making non Kevlar MTR's. Mulch like you I prefer a more aggressive tyre that does well in situations you may encounter while hunting or just exploring a 2 track that goes over the horizon. Besides offering great off raid traction they also do great in snow / ice which they're rated for along with when there's a turd floater and hydroplaning is an issue. The only weakness I've encountered is hauling tail up or down a canyon but have a roady and drop your speed and all is good.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whew...I thought someone would say they were square.


Don't laugh, I had square tires.
Goodyear Wranglers, brand new shook my balls worse than my Harley.
Ford dealer handled getting me round tires, I really try to buy american but stupid sh** like that makes me $pend elsewhere.
Maybe its me but I tend 2 like getting what I pay for.
Falkens balanced with min weight and will not vibe all the way to spd limiter.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I 'm at a cross i saw those the duratrac i looked at 1025 with a 4 wheel alignment.And the Falken 875.00 with four wheel alignment


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mossman381 he on here sometimes he has his on channel on you tube like bf Goodrich tires


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I 'm at a cross i saw those the duratrac i looked at 1025 with a 4 wheel alignment.And the Falken 875.00 with four wheel alignment


$1025.00 for four tires including alignment oot the door is a pretty fair price. What size tires are they?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

LT 265 70 R17


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Still a fair price


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

https://www.discounttire.com/featured/goodyear-wrangler-ultraterrain-at


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> https://www.discounttire.com/featured/goodyear-wrangler-ultraterrain-at


Might have to try those on the Ram Hemi Hellcat 2500. As long as they are round.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Might have to try those on the Ram Hemi Hellcat 2500. As long as they are round.


Both the boy and I need tyres for our pickups, I going with Duras again and he's going to try the Ultra terrains since he does more hi way driving


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> https://www.discounttire.com/featured/goodyear-wrangler-ultraterrain-at


We've got a local tire shop who's prices are about the same as tire rack, but includes mounting and balancing. Doesn't pay to buy online.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a Vega I used to put Snow tires on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I had a Vega I used to put Snow tires on...


K


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> We've got a local tire shop who's prices are about the same as tire rack, but includes mounting and balancing. Doesn't pay to buy online.


As I said my boy and I are looking for tyres and I'm the guy that looks at "landed cost" not just the price of the tyre. I've bought from Tire Rack in the past and used one their "approved" installers. Tire Rack has a warehouse in Denver and by picking them up I save another $64.00. Granted I have to go Denver to get them but I go down there every month or so and it wouldn't be a special trip. GY have a $80.00 prepaid CC as a rebate going on till the end of September. I compared landed cost from Tire Rack and Discount tyre which is local. By going with Tire Rack it's $23.24 less before the $64.00 discount for picking them up. Also I have 2 Discount Tire shops that are pretty mulch equal distance from my place. The store on Loveland has a tax rate that's just over 2% less than the store in Bongmont so I go to Loveland, no sense in leaving money on the counter..... I'm sure when Discount calls up my phone number in the putor a red banner pops up which means challenging customer.... Yeah I'm that guy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I had a Vega I used to put Snow tires on...


Buddy in HS had a Vega with a tuned up SB 400 and he ran wrinkle walls on it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> As I said my boy and I are looking for tyres and I'm the guy that looks at "landed cost" not just the price of the tyre. I've bought from Tire Rack in the past and used one their "approved" installers. Tire Rack has a warehouse in Denver and by picking them up I save another $64.00. Granted I have to go Denver to get them but I go down there every month or so and it wouldn't be a special trip. GY have a $80.00 prepaid CC as a rebate going on till the end of September. I compared landed cost from Tire Rack and Discount tyre which is local. By going with Tire Rack it's $23.24 less before the $64.00 discount for picking them up. Also I have 2 Discount Tire shops that are pretty mulch equal distance from my place. The store on Loveland has a tax rate that's just over 2% less than the store in Bongmont so I go to Loveland, no sense in leaving money on the counter..... I'm sure when Discount calls up my phone number in the putor a red banner pops up which means challenging customer.... Yeah I'm that guy.
> 
> View attachment 195159


As long as you're price shopping and don't mind driving, I'll get a price from my local shop and you can drive to Milwaukee to have them installed. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> As long as you're price shopping and don't mind driving, I'll get a price from my local shop and you can drive to Milwaukee to have them installed. Thumbs Up


Since dad was a kid of the depression he taught use not to leave money on the table and how to be frugal.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not sure if the one in Denver installs but the one in South Bend will install them. Costs $15 a tire if I remember right.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Costco has a limited selection and no alignment machine


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> As I said my boy and I are looking for tyres and I'm the guy that looks at "landed cost" not just the price of the tyre. I've bought from Tire Rack in the past and used one their "approved" installers. Tire Rack has a warehouse in Denver and by picking them up I save another $64.00. Granted I have to go Denver to get them but I go down there every month or so and it wouldn't be a special trip. GY have a $80.00 prepaid CC as a rebate going on till the end of September. I compared landed cost from Tire Rack and Discount tyre which is local. By going with Tire Rack it's $23.24 less before the $64.00 discount for picking them up. Also I have 2 Discount Tire shops that are pretty mulch equal distance from my place. The store on Loveland has a tax rate that's just over 2% less than the store in Bongmont so I go to Loveland, no sense in leaving money on the counter..... I'm sure when Discount calls up my phone number in the putor a red banner pops up which means challenging customer.... Yeah I'm that guy.
> 
> View attachment 195159


Tirerack had the Goodyear blimp here in town all weekend to promote their relationship... Baseball mom that does marketing there got to go up for a ride... I guess each employee got one ticket per year of service in the drawing...

In their early days they started out of an old Studebaker building until they built their current place. Buddies from high school that worked there would talk about how Shaq showed up to buy some 20" AMG wheels and P Zeros back in the 90's...

Great place to work...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Also I have 2 Discount Tire shops that are pretty mulch equal distance from my place. The store on Loveland has a tax rate that's just over 2% less than the store in Bongmont so I go to Loveland,


Thumbs Up

People laugh at me when I tell them that the reason I go the Menards in Morris vs Yorkville is to save 2% on the tax rate. They are equal distances from my house/shop, so why not keep the 2 points in house?

Same for buying a car/truck... you see a cheaper deal towards the city and still end up paying more by the time you get out the door based on the fact that our tax rate out here can be as much as almost 5% lower...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> People laugh at me when I tell them that the reason I go the Menards in Morris vs Yorkville is to save 2% on the tax rate. They are equal distances from my house/shop, so why not keep the 2 points in house?
> 
> Same for buying a car/truck... you see a cheaper deal towards the city and still end up paying more by the time you get out the door based on the fact that our tax rate out here can be as much as almost 5% lower...


 Why would they laugh? You can't respect 2% how do you respect 20% or more. My Grandfather use to say, you can't respect the penny you can't respect the dollar.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> People laugh at me when I tell them that the reason I go the Menards in Morris vs Yorkville is to save 2% on the tax rate. They are equal distances from my house/shop, so why not keep the 2 points in house?
> 
> Same for buying a car/truck... you see a cheaper deal towards the city and still end up paying more by the time you get out the door based on the fact that our tax rate out here can be as much as almost 5% lower...


So, the 11% sale is only 9% savings in yorkville?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> So, the 11% sale is only 9% savings in yorkville?


I am more of a glass half full type...

it is 11% in Yorkville... 13% in Morris


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Why would they laugh? You can't respect 2% how do you respect 20% or more. My Grandfather use to say, you can't respect the penny you can't respect the dollar.


People think that 2% is nothing... 

Just like paying the supply house in 10 days from statement... earns 2% - that same 2% added up across all material purchased threw the whole year will buy a truck come December...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

FredG said:


> you can't respect the penny


I lost all respect for the penny when it has a zinc core.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> People laugh at me when I tell them that the reason I go the Menards in Morris vs Yorkville is to save 2% on the tax rate. They are equal distances from my house/shop, so why not keep the 2 points in house?
> 
> Same for buying a car/truck... you see a cheaper deal towards the city and still end up paying more by the time you get out the door based on the fact that our tax rate out here can be as much as almost 5% lower...


Our vehicle sales tax and registration ransom is based on the county and sity the vehicle is registered in. In my case sales tax in my county is 3.7% (2.9% state, .8% county tax) if you live in the unincorporated part of the county. If I lived within the sity limits of town shown on my address not zip code it would be 7.7%. All county's and sity's have there own sales tax rate in addition to state sales tax.
I have large dollar things delivered to my house is the delivery fee is equal of less than the sales tax at the point of purchase or if it's free.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

thinking this one may have run its course? if we can get back on track I can leave it open, but if not, I can close it down.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm looking at either Cooper (Evolution Winter, Discover M+S) or YOKOHAMA GEOLANDAR I/T G072 at this point. The Coopers can be had with studs as well. I'm still of the opinion, from past experience, that snows should have big blocks and big voids. Every set of "snows" I've ever run on my cars has been like that, and have never let me down.
Also trying not to spend a massive amount of money on these things.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sota said:


> Cooper (Evolution Winter,


Those Evolution look similar to the M&S.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> People think that 2% is nothing...
> 
> Just like paying the supply house in 10 days from statement... earns 2% - that same 2% added up across all material purchased threw the whole year will buy a truck come December...


 Bingo, What contractor don't price out materials? In the car business buying parts we would go with a 50 cent savings. They all deliver same part.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those Evolution look similar to the M&S.


doing a little more digging, and the evolutions are now out. They're really more of a street tire.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

looking on DTD, M+S tires (225/75R16), price is per set of 4:
(type, rating, weight, load rating, price)
Std SL 104S 30# 1984# $396
Studded SL 104S (same as above?) $456
Studded LT E1 115Q 35# 2680# $600

jeeps is 4000#, ballast is 500#, plow is 500#.
thinking I can stick with the SL tires, especially for the price differential.
just debating if studs are worth it or not.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

sota said:


> I'm looking at either Cooper (Evolution Winter, Discover M+S) or YOKOHAMA GEOLANDAR I/T G072 at this point. The Coopers can be had with studs as well. I'm still of the opinion, from past experience, that snows should have big blocks and big voids. Every set of "snows" I've ever run on my cars has been like that, and have never let me down.
> Also trying not to spend a massive amount of money on these things.


I agree re good plowing tires needing big blocks and voids. Helps in the deep snow, slushy stuff, and the mud when the ground isn't frozen. On the flip side, my experience is that those characteristics make it a lousy tire on icey surfaces (which happens after you plow lake effect snow) and the hard pack on the road, so studs definitely help

I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck. I used studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The Michelin defender, mud and snow tires are some of the best highway tires I have ever owned.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not so much worried about road manners, in that they'll be on the jeep when i'm plowing 90% of the time. If the roads are already cleared we'll be taking one of the other vehicles predominantly.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

this is what one of my local shops recommended https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I went for the Goodyear duratracs


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> this is what one of my local shops recommended https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure


They're more of a all season/terrain but work well from the people I know that run them. Kind in mind they're not getting oof the beaten path, so oof road traction isn't what they're looking for.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

BUFF said:


> They're more of a all season/terrain but work well from the people I know that run them. Kind in mind they're not getting oof the beaten path, so oof road traction isn't what they're looking for.


i see those tires are just all season not very aggressive


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i see those tires are just all season not very aggressive


Pretty mulch what I said too, depends on what you need.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> this is what one of my local shops recommended https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure


That's what I have on the jeep currently.
They were pretty decent early on. They're 5 years old now and getting time to be replaced. As a street and light offroad tire they were good. As a snow plow rig tire they were decent, but i think I want something more aggressive for the winter shoes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> https://www.discounttire.com/featured/goodyear-wrangler-ultraterrain-at


Apparently these are Discount Tyre only tyres.

They're like the WallyWorld of tyres...I won't due bizness with them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently these are Discount Tyre only tyres.
> 
> They're like the WallyWorld of tyres...I won't due bizness with them.


Are they the Harbor Freight of tire companies?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently these are Discount Tyre only tyres.
> 
> They're like the WallyWorld of tyres...I won't due bizness with them.


 Yes/no.... I've been buying tyres from them since the mid 80's, as long as you don't need something oot of the norm they're easy to deal with. Store managers I've dealt with actually have their poop in a group.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I've bought from DTD before without issues. But only because my preferred local shop didn't carry Hankook tires, and I wanted a specific type (R-S3, now R-S4) for the car.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Yes/no.... I've been buying tyres from them since the mid 80's, as long as you don't need something oot of the norm they're easy to deal with. Store managers I've dealt with actually have their poop in a group.


Haven't dealt with them in a long time, just know we bought a set for a truck, my sister took it to Alaska, came back and a month later something was bad on one of them and they no longer had that model so had to buy 4 new ones. SKW


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This has turned into a Which Plow is best type of discussion.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> This has turned into a Which Plow is best type of discussion.....


Weird way of spelling "tyres"---"plow"????


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird way of spelling "tyres"---"plow"????


I know


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird way of spelling "tyres"---"plow"????


Inside joke.. you wouldnt get it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Inside joke.. you wouldnt get it


Inside of what?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inside of what?


The circle?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inside of what?


Somethings are better left unknown...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's try to stick to the snow tires/tyres discussion


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Snow tyres are used for ploughing.

Snow tires are used for plowing.

Best not to swap them.....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Defcon 5 said:


> This has turned into a Which Plow is best type of discussion.....


Now everything has gone up its a big investment i want the most bang for my buck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

how harsh would studded tires be in cold and dry.
trying to decide if I want the studded versions.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

sota said:


> how harsh would studded tires be in cold and dry.
> trying to decide if I want the studded versions.


You can't really feel the studs when driving on dry roads; can just hear them, but mainly on the outside - not bad inside with the windows closed. Putting up with the noise is worth it though when the studs are needed.

It's not like driving with chains on


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

ok. hopefully this chemical repair on the engine of the one car works, and I can get to prepping the stock steel wheels for the jeep to accept new tires in a couple months.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't dealt with them in a long time, just know we bought a set for a truck, my sister took it to Alaska, came back and a month later something was bad on one of them and they no longer had that model so had to buy 4 new ones. SKW


I've given what you said some serious thought.... really....
I had mentioned I was going to tell the boy to get the GY Ultra Terrains from Discount for his F-150. After reading what you said aboot discontinued tyres I can see these becoming obsolete since they're only available at Discount Tyre. With GY Dura's a OEM tyre for Ferd, Ram, and Jeep they should be around for a long time.
So thx.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't dealt with them in a long time, just know we bought a set for a truck, my sister took it to Alaska, came back and a month later something was bad on one of them and they no longer had that model so had to buy 4 new ones. SKW


Did they give you a discount? I wouldn't have...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did they give you a discount? I wouldn't have...


Store policy is to validate free parking....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


>


 I was told mud tire are not good for snow the compound in the tire isnt good in the snow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I was told mud tire are not good for snow the compound in the tire isnt good in the snow


Well you have also been told that they are great now too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I was told mud tire are not good for snow the compound in the tire isnt good in the snow


Syping mud tires really improves sno/ice traction, it also makes the tyres run quieter too. I use to run GY MTR's till they stopped offering them in most sizes.


----------

